# College Football - Final regular season week



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Last week before the play-offs start with the conference championship games. What are your thoughts for the following games? And add one you are interested in if I left it off.

Local:
BYU at Utah State
Colorado at Utah (Utah favored by 16)

Pac 12 of Interest:
UCLA at USC (USC favored by 3 - winner plays in conference title game against Stanford)
Notre Dame at Stanford - Notre Dame win could secure spot in play-off for Irish

Play-off implications
Iowa at Nebraska - Iowa favored by 3 - Nebraska took down Michigan State - can they do the same for Iowa?
Baylor at TCU - Baylor favored by 1.5 - Baylor isn't out of it yet.
THE Ohio State at Michigan - Michigan Favored by 2? Wow. 
Clemson at South Carolina - Clemson favored by 17
Alafrickinbama at Auburn - Iron Bowl always surprises - AFB favored by 13.5
Penn State at Michigan State - Penn State win could put Ohio State in Big 14 Title game
Oklahoma at Oklahoma State - Winner will win the Big9, but will it be enough to clinch a play-off spot?

Should be a really fun weekend for food and football.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think if ND wins they're in (regardless of what happens in the big 10), if they lose they're out. If they win that gives them their only loss at #1 Clemson, on the road and a very close loss. Stanford is good but inconsistent at times.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> OK. Last week before the play-offs start with the conference championship games. What are your thoughts for the following games? And add one you are interested in if I left it off.
> 
> Local:
> BYU at Utah State
> ...


Just as a public service announcement for the BYU vs UTST Game 




*Winners*

Utah State
Utah
USC
Notre Dame
Iowa
Baylor
Ohio State
Clemson
Alabama
Penn State
Oklahoma State


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> I think if ND wins they're in (regardless of what happens in the big 10), if they lose they're out. If they win that gives them their only loss at #1 Clemson, on the road and a very close loss. Stanford is good but inconsistent at times.


Looks and sounds like you'll be getting your wish soon with Les Miles. I am not as educated on LSU football as yourself, but seems he's done a pretty stand up job there from my observation. Problem with success, is that if you have a couple down years you are on the hot list.

Who exactly is LSU going to replace Miles with?


----------

